# South East HHOers



## LadyGascoyne (2 August 2018)

I'm currently riding alone for the first time in ages, with one older horse and a companion pony in a private field, without transport. 

I'm missing the general interaction and social side of things and wondered if anyone wanted to meet up or go to a horsey event in the South / South East area on the weekends. 

I'm interested in most disciplines. The riding side of things is really not important but I could contribute if there was a horse to take to a fun ride etc.


----------



## OldNag (3 August 2018)

Worth checking out CROWN riding club - it has a reputation for being very friendly.


----------



## JennBags (4 August 2018)

Might help if you're a little more specific about area, "the South East" covers quite a few counties!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 August 2018)

JennBags said:



			Might help if you're a little more specific about area, "the South East" covers quite a few counties!
		
Click to expand...


 This above  
I'm happy to meet up, but very much depends on location, as traffic is pretty rotten round my area, so I keep within a certain radius except for special occasions.


----------



## pixie27 (4 August 2018)

I'm always up for horsey days out (would save my poor OH being dragged around), but would depend what parts of the SE you're thinking of


----------



## LadyGascoyne (5 August 2018)

Thank you for the responses everyone.

Sorry, should have been more specific about area but I am happy to travel and get out more so I didn't want to limit it too much. 

I am near Oxford but my step-daughter lives in Maidenhead so I am in that area quite often, and my husband and I find ourselves spending a lot of time between London, Maidenhead and Oxford. 

But I really don't mind driving, especially if it's to meet up at an event.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 August 2018)

I'm Northampton ish if you ever fancy coming and trying driving?


----------

